# How about a post for Song Covers



## Bretrick

I will start with this great song originally released by Tommy Hunt in 1962
*Tommy Hunt - I just don't know what to do with myself




More popular than the original
Dusty Springfield - I Just Don't Know What To Do with myself 1964*


----------



## horseless carriage

"The House of the Rising Sun" is a traditional folk song, sometimes called "Rising Sun Blues". It tells of a person's life gone wrong in the city of New Orleans. Many versions also urge a sibling or parents and children to avoid the same fate. The most successful commercial version, recorded in 1964 by the British rock band The Animals, was a number one hit on the UK Singles Chart and in the US and Canada. As a traditional folk song recorded by an electric rock band, it has been described as the "first folk rock hit."
The song was first collected in Appalachia in the 1930s, but probably has its roots in traditional English folk song.


----------



## Bretrick

horseless carriage said:


> "The House of the Rising Sun" is a traditional folk song, sometimes called "Rising Sun Blues". It tells of a person's life gone wrong in the city of New Orleans. Many versions also urge a sibling or parents and children to avoid the same fate. The most successful commercial version, recorded in 1964 by the British rock band The Animals, was a number one hit on the UK Singles Chart and in the US and Canada. As a traditional folk song recorded by an electric rock band, it has been described as the "first folk rock hit."
> The song was first collected in Appalachia in the 1930s, but probably has its roots in traditional English folk song.


With almost 600 covers, one of the most recognisable songs out there


----------



## horseless carriage

600 covers, good heavens. Some of these might be a surprise.
Cyndi Lauper: "Girls Just Want to have Fun. The original, Robert Hazard.
Manfred Mann's Earth Band: "Blinded By The Light." The first recording was by none other than: "Bruce Springsteen."
UB40: "Red Red Wine." Check out Neil Diamond's second release. (The UB of UB40 means: Unemployment Benefit.)
Lou Bega, "Mambo No. 5." It was Cuban bandleader Perez Prado, whose 1949 composition provided the skeleton for Lou Bega.
Elvis Presley, “Hound Dog,” Big Mama Thornton, in 1952. (Listen to Thornton's version and you will here her sing Mother******s.
Whitney Houston. "I Will Always Love You."  Watch the movie: "The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas," and see Dolly Parton singing it.
The Beatles: "Twist & Shout." The Top Notes, in February 1961, produced by a young Phil Spector, who did everything wrong.
Rod Stewart: "The First Cut is The Deepest," written by Cat Stevens, but also first recorded by soul singer P. P. Arnold.


----------



## Bretrick

horseless carriage said:


> 600 covers, good heavens. Some of these might be a surprise.
> Cyndi Lauper: "Girls Just Want to have Fun. The original, Robert Hazard.
> Manfred Mann's Earth Band: "Blinded By The Light." The first recording was by none other than: "Bruce Springsteen."
> UB40: "Red Red Wine." Check out Neil Diamond's second release. (The UB of UB40 means: Unemployment Benefit.)
> Lou Bega, "Mambo No. 5." It was Cuban bandleader Perez Prado, whose 1949 composition provided the skeleton for Lou Bega.
> Elvis Presley, “Hound Dog,” Big Mama Thornton, in 1952. (Listen to Thornton's version and you will here her sing Mother******s.
> Whitney Houston. "I Will Always Love You."  Watch the movie: "The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas," and see Dolly Parton singing it.
> The Beatles: "Twist & Shout." The Top Notes, in February 1961, produced by a young Phil Spector, who did everything wrong.
> Rod Stewart: "The First Cut is The Deepest," written by Cat Stevens, but also first recorded by soul singer P. P. Arnold.


So many songs that we know are covers from way back
Here is a great web site about cover songs.
Input a song title and the original writer/recording will be displayed.
Plus almost all the covers of the song.
https://secondhandsongs.com


----------



## Capt Lightning

One of my favourite covers of a Beatles song "Every little thing" given a 'prog rock' treatment by "Yes".







And another classic "Eleanor Rigby"  this time by Vanilla Fudge.


----------



## Bretrick

Capt Lightning said:


> One of my favourite covers of a Beatles song "Every little thing" given a 'prog rock' treatment by "Yes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another classic "Eleanor Rigby"  this time by Vanilla Fudge.


Eleanor Rigby sounded weird.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Soma FM - Covers* 
Songs you know by artists you don’t

Soma FM also has a lot of other stations to choose from. If you like music, 
it’s definitely a site worth checking into. Music soothes the soul, I’ve heard.
Whatever kind of music you like, Soma FM has you covered. Happy listening!


----------



## JimBob1952

This is a group I watch on YouTube, a multi-generational family cover band


----------



## JimBob1952

I've posted this elsewhere, but this is one of my favorite covers -- Nils Lofgren doing Carole King


----------



## Irwin

Scarborough Fair, made popular by Simon and Garfunkel, was a traditional folk ballad.


----------



## Feelslikefar

We had a juke box in the snack bar on the island I was stationed at, back in 1974.
I'd grab a cup of coffee, a donut and play this song a lot.
People knew I was there when they heard it.






Another is a nice cover of a Bob Dylan song. Nice work on the Cello.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Irwin

Train Kept a-Rollin'

Here's the original by Tiny Bradshaw





The Johnny Burnette Trio did kind of a rockabilly version...





Then the Yardbirds had a hit with it had a hit with it in the mid-'60s. Actually, they did several versions, one with Eric Clapton on lead guitar, one with Jeff Beck, and one with Jimmy Page. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on who's playing lead.

This sounds like Eric Clapton on lead...





... and this one sounds like Jeff Beck (to my ears)





Led Zeppelin (with Page) used to open their shows with it.

Which leads us to the most famous version... that of Aerosmith!


----------



## Bretrick

Original song by Leslie Gore 1963
*You Don't Own Me 




*Elaine Page - You don't own me 1991


----------



## Bretrick

Originally written and recorded by Jim Weatherly with the title Midnight Plane to Houston, it was changed to Midnight Train to Georgia by Gospel singer Cissy Houston.
Jim Weatherly - Midnight Plane To Houston 1972​



Weatherly's publisher forwarded the song to Gladys Knight and the Pips.
Gladys Knight and the Pips Midnight - Train to Georgia 1973​






​​


----------



## JimBob1952

Bretrick said:


> Originally written and recorded by Jim Weatherly with the title Midnight Plane to Houston, it was changed to Midnight Train to Georgia by Gospel singer Cissy Houston.
> Jim Weatherly - Midnight Plane To Houston 1972​
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherly's publisher forwarded the song to Gladys Knight and the Pips.
> Gladys Knight and the Pips Midnight - Train to Georgia 1973​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​




Very cool, I never knew that.


----------



## JimBob1952

The Searchers covered LaVerne Baker's "Bumble Bee."


----------



## horseless carriage

Did you know that Chuck Berry covered Chuck Berry?


----------



## JimBob1952

Good cover of a wonderful song by The Left Banke.


----------



## Bretrick

JimBob1952 said:


> Good cover of a wonderful song by The Left Banke.


Video not available


----------



## JimBob1952

Bretrick said:


> Video not available




Must be an antipodean thing, it plays here in the US


----------



## JimBob1952

Here is the original


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Furryanimal said:


>


I don't think I have ever heard a cover of this song before.
Upon checking, there are at least 524 covers


----------



## Bretrick

Original recording
Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walkin' 1965​



One of 260 covers.
The Beau Brummels - These boots are made for walking 1966​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop

I believe I learned about the original version here on SF but I am not sure who to credit it to. So thank you kindly to whomever it was.... 

The original:






The cover. One of many:


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop

Tish said:


>


Bad to the bone.....


----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Bretrick said:


> I will start with this great song originally released by Tommy Hunt in 1962
> *Tommy Hunt - I just don't know what to do with myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More popular than the original
> Dusty Springfield - I Just Don't Know What To Do with myself 1964*


Wow...I haven't heard Tommy Hunt's name in a log time!

Louis Armstrong:






And my good friend Hunter's version. I can honestly say I love most of his covers better than the originals.


----------



## Bretrick

Be careful of someone with "Bette Davis Eyes"
She is very welcoming, seductive and will go out of her way to please the object of her affection.
However, she is indeed “ferocious”. Yet despite having the reputation of being so, based on her outstanding looks, she seems to still be able to seduce men.





Original Version by Jackie DeShannon
Jackie DeShannon - Bette Davis Eyes 1974​



Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes 1981​


----------



## Feelslikefar

Carlos's take on an old Zombie's song.


----------



## Bretrick

Crazy Horse - I Don't Want to Talk About It - 1971​



Rod Stewart - I Don't Want To Talk About It 1975​


----------



## Bretrick

Neil Diamond - Solitary Man 1966​



Johnny Cash - Solitary Man 2000​


----------



## Bretrick

Dolly Parton - Jolene 1973​



Dolly Parton praised this cover version by the White Stripes
The White Stripes - Jolene 2004​


----------



## Bretrick

Dee Dee Warwick - You're No Good 1963​



Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good 1974​


----------



## JimBob1952

These young ladies are all over YouTube.  They are great!


----------



## Tish

Originally a Queen song


----------



## oldpop




----------



## JimBob1952

I'm into The Jam lately, this is their cover of a Who song


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Original Black Betty 1933​Performed a cappella by the convict James Baker and a group at Central State Farm, Sugar Land, Texas, a State prison farm.




Black Betty - Ram Jam 1977​


----------



## Bretrick

BJ Thomas - Hooked on a feeling 1968​



David Hasselhoff - Hooked on a Feeling 1997​


----------



## Feelslikefar

Could not resist.
Hope no one is offended.


----------



## Bretrick

Feelslikefar said:


> Could not resist.
> Hope no one is offended.


First time I have heard this.
Certainly different. Love it


----------



## Flarbalard

Gloria Jones 1964






Broken Peach 2021


----------



## Tish




----------



## garyt1957

horseless carriage said:


> Did you know that Chuck Berry covered Chuck Berry?


Chuck Berry was great, but a lot of his stuff sounds the same.


----------



## Bretrick

Gloria Jones - Tainted Love 1964​



Soft Cell - Tainted Love 1981​


----------



## ohioboy

Anne Murray's remake of Paul McCartney's (Beatles): "You won't see me".


----------



## Bretrick

ohioboy said:


> Anne Murray's remake of Paul McCartney's (Beatles): "You won't see me".


----------



## ohioboy

I've always loved Anne Murray, saw her in concert a # of times.


----------



## Bretrick

ohioboy said:


> I've always loved Anne Murray, saw her in concert a # of times.


I have never been to a live concert in my life.
My first 25 years were on the West Coast of Tasmania. Bleak place where no tours ever got to.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Bread - If  1971​




*Telly Savalas - If 1975




*


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> Bread - If  1971​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Telly Savalas - If 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I adore the Bread version... poor Telly, that version was a travesty..  but I remember it well it climbed the charts, astoundingly...


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> I adore the Bread version... poor Telly, that version was a travesty..  but I remember it well it climbed the charts, astoundingly...


Yes, Kojak made number 1 in the UK  because of his coolness.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

*Original singer*​Lally Stott - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep 1971​



Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep - 1971​


----------



## squatting dog

Nanci Griffith original.  Kathy Mattea cover.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Original
*The Guess Who - American Woman 1970




*Lenny Kravitz-American Woman 1999​


----------



## Bretrick

Badfinger - Without You 1970​



Harry Nilsson -Without You 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

The Eagles - Hotel California Live 1976​



Nancy Sinatra - Hotel California 2002​


----------



## Bretrick

Brotherhood Of Man - Save Your Kisses For Me 1976​



THE NOLAN SISTERS - Save Your Kisses For Me 1978​


----------



## Bretrick

Eric Carmen - All By MySelf 1975​



Shirley Bassey - All By Myself 1982​


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MrPants

Don Henley & the Eagles - Boys of Summer





The somewhat faster paced cover by The Ataris


----------



## Bretrick

Original recording
‪Barbara Lewis - Baby I'm Yours - 1965​



Jody Miller - Baby I'm Yours (with The Jordanaires) 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

Original recording
Boffalongo - Dancing in the Moonlight 1970​



King Harvest - Dancing In The Moonlight 1972​


----------



## garyt1957

hollydolly said:


>


Many people don't realize  Elvis' version  came out before Willie Nelson's. I prefer Elvis' version  myself, Willie's was too slow and monotone for me. Surprised  Elvis'  version wasn't a  bigger hit.


----------



## Bretrick

Written by Kris Kristofferson 
First recorded by Bill Nash.
Bill Nash - For the good times. 1968​



Rita Coolidge - For the Good Times 1996​


----------



## ohioboy

Ray Price covered it too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is a sweet, soulful waltz. I love the piano playing. I believe it was done first by The Intruders; The Whispers did it also but I like The Force MD's version better. @Pecos


----------



## Bretrick

The Paragons - The Tide Is High 1967​



Blondie - The Tide Is High 1980​


----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


>


I *love* The Counting Crows version! I was in a store and thank goodness for the Sound Hound app. I let it listen to find out what it was and purchased it when I got home. It's in my Rock/Pop playlist and I play it often.


----------



## ohioboy

Barry Manilow's "Could it be magic" inspired by "Prelude in C minor" F. Chopin.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My dear friend Hunter covers Nat King Cole's Unforgettable. @Pecos @palides2021 @Pinky @Gaer @Paco Dennis


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## garyt1957

ohioboy said:


> Ray Price covered it too.


Lots of people covered this one


----------



## Bretrick

This Old House - Stuart Hamblin 1954​



Brenda Lee with Dolly Parton - This Old House. 2007​


----------



## Bretrick

America - A Horse With No Name 1971​



Ray Conniff - A horse with no name 1972​


----------



## Bretrick

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Ripplin' Waters 1975​



John Denver - Ripplin' Waters 1977​


----------



## Bretrick

Some Days Are Diamonds - Dick Feller 1975​



John Denver - Some Days Are Diamonds 1981​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

Song written by Cat Stevens in 1967
Originally recorded by P P Arnold (Patricia Anne Cole) in the same year
There have been at least 79 covers of the poignant song which the writer is talking of the pain of
giving their soul to their first love and then losing that love through circumstances beyond their control.
P. P. Arnold - The First Cut Is The Deepest 1967​



*Twiggy - The First Cut Is The Deepest 2003




*


----------



## ohioboy

Rod Stewart did that one too.


----------



## Bretrick

Yes


ohioboy said:


> Rod Stewart did that one too.


Yes, I thought I would post a more obscure cover.


----------



## Bretrick

Another song written by Cat Stevens
Originally recorded by Cat Stevens in 1970
Cat Stevens - Moonshadow 1970​



ROGER WHITTAKER - Moonshadow 1972​


----------



## Bretrick

There are over 270 covers of this song 
*Procol Harum - Whiter Shade of Pale 1967




*Annie Lennox - A Whiter Shade of Pale 1995​


----------



## Bretrick

Written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards and their Manager - Andrew Loog Oldham.
Oldham gave the song to Faithful who fell in love with the opening bars with the Cor Anglais(Woodwind Instrument)
Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By 1964​



Pat Boone - As Tears Go By 1965​


----------



## Bretrick

There are over 300 covers of this beautiful song
Johnny Darrell - Green, Green Grass Of Home - 1965​



Gene Pitney - The Green Green Grass Of Home 1967​


----------



## Bretrick

Ian & Sylvia - You Were On My Mind 1964​



The We Five - You were on my mind  1965​


----------



## Bretrick

Spiral Staircase - I Love You More Today Than Yesterday 1969​



Diana Ross - *I Love you *More Today Than Yesterday 2006​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I absolutely love this song.. at one time I would play it a couple of times a day... both versions tbh....






..and daddy and daughter...


----------



## hollydolly

I am a HUGE Mike and the Mechanics fan.. have seen them live in concert and met them in person, and this song is my Absolute favourite... and I've posted it several times on this forum over the years






However this lovely Gospel version .. has a beauty of all it's own, and I've also posted this on the forum , at least once in the past....


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> I am a HUGE Mike and the Mechanics fan.. have seen them live in concert and met them in person, and this song is my Absolute favourite... and I've posted it several times on this forum over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However this lovely Gospel version .. has a beauty of all it's own, and I've also posted this on the forum , at least once in the past....


great song with a strong message as well.
Tell your loved ones how much you care about them before it is too late.


----------



## Bretrick

George Baker - Selection Little Green Bag 1969​



Tom Jones With Barenaked Ladies - Little Green Bag 1999​


----------



## Bretrick

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine 1971​



Renee Geyer - Ain't No Sunshine 1973​


----------



## hollydolly

This is another cover artist I've posted here on the forum in the past... I think he's fabulous...






..and of course the original..


----------



## hollydolly

..and another by Tony


----------



## AnnieA

Both great, but Linda Ronstadt's cover wins this one.


----------



## Bretrick

*470 covers of this timeless song*
Dick Powell - I Only Have Eyes For You' 1934​



Don Estelle - I Only Have Eyes For You 1984​


----------



## Bretrick

George Jones - She Thinks I Still Care 1962​



Glen Campbell - She Thinks I Still Care 1972​


----------



## Bretrick

Written by Kris Kristofferson
Roger Miller - Me And Bobby McGee 1969​



Janis Joplin recorded the song but it was not released until after her death.
Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee 1971​


----------



## hollydolly

I love that song ^^^^ (she thinks I still care)

This is my favourite Celtic version by Teddy Thompson, Mary Chapin Carpenter and co.. from Transatlantic sessions


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> I love that song ^^^^ (she thinks I still care)
> 
> This is my favourite Celtic version by Teddy Thompson, Mary Chapin Carpenter and co.. from Transatlantic sessions



A  emoticon reaction isn't enough thanks! So thanks again! So beautiful. Now I have hours of happy exploration of the Transatlantic sessions to look forward to.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> A  emoticon reaction isn't enough thanks! So thanks again! So beautiful. Now I have hours of happy exploration of the Transatlantic sessions to look forward to.


Annie...oooh  if you love Celtic music you will _love_ Transatlantic sessions... Aly Bain, Phil Cunningham and a host of guest musicians from Scotland, and all over the world but especially the USA ... it's all filmed and recorded in a beautiful part of the west coast of Scotland.. Please start with the first sessions, ( I've been to see Aly (Shetland Lead Fiddler and narrator) and Phil ( accordion player among other instruments).. in concert several times, even got them to pose for photos for me afterwards , last time was on my 60th Birthday and is where this photo was taken of me by both of them, which I've used a lot on here..... .. 






here's the first sessions for you, if you haven't already found them


----------



## AnnieA




----------



## AnnieA

Beautiful...






...but endless goose bumps.


----------



## Bretrick

*Middle of the road - Soley Soley 1971




*Nana Mouskouri - Soleil Soleil 1972​


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Bretrick

The Eleventh Hour - Lady Marmalade 1974​



(Patti) LaBelle - Lady Marmalade 1975​


----------



## ohioboy

Deleted


----------



## Bretrick

Maria Muldar - Midnight At The Oasis 1974​



The Brand New Heavies - Midnight At The Oasis 1994​


----------



## ohioboy

Catchin' up on fun: The Archies (dance of week first)







Not a bad cover at all.


----------



## Bretrick

Mad World - Tears For Fears  1983​



Mad world - Susan Boyle 2011​


----------



## Bretrick

JJ Cale - After Midnight 1966​



Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood - After Midnight 2008​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bretrick said:


> Mad World - Tears For Fears  1983​
> 
> 
> 
> Mad world - Susan Boyle 2011​


I really love this version more than any other I've heard.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bretrick said:


> The Eleventh Hour - Lady Marmalade 1974​
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mýa & Pink - Lady Marmalade 2001​


Second video is not showing.


----------



## Bretrick

SeaBreeze said:


> I really love this version more than any other I've heard.


That is so close to the original, very good cover


----------



## Bretrick

SeaBreeze said:


> Second video is not showing.


Okay. I will change that version. It was from Moulin Rouge, copy right holders will not allow it to be shown.
Changed it now


----------



## Bretrick

Charles Aznavour - Lei ( She )1974​



Elvis Costello - She 1999​


----------



## Bretrick

Ruby and the Romantics - Hey There Lonely Boy 1963​



Stacy Lattisaw - Hey there lonely boy 1982​


----------



## Bretrick

The Hillside Singers - I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing 1971​



The New Seekers - I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

Rick Springfield - Speak To The Sky 1971​



The Seekers - Speak To The sky 1998​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

*The Hollies - I can't tell the bottom from the top 1970




Middle of the road - I can't tell the bottom from the top 1971




*


----------



## Bretrick

Hot Chocolate - Every One's A Winner 1978​



Tina Turner - Everyone's a Winner 1985​


----------



## Bretrick

*First recorded by Nana in 1962*
The White Rose of Athens - Nana Mouskouri​



The White Rose of Athens - Al Martino​


----------



## Ruthanne

"_Wild Is the Wind_" is a song written by Dimitri Tiomkin and Ned Washington for the 1957 film _Wild Is the Wind_. Johnny Mathis recorded the song for the film ...

I like this cover version Very Very Much!!


----------



## Bretrick

Yvonne Elliman - I Don't Know How to Love Him, Jesus Christ Superstar, 1970  



*Marcia Hines - I Don't Know How to Love Him 1978




*


----------



## Bretrick

Rolling Stones - Get Off Of My Cloud 1965​



Desi Dino & Billy - Get Off My Cloud 1965​


----------



## Bretrick

Albert Hammond - Down By The River 1972​



Down by the River - Lola and the New Blues 1973​


----------



## Bretrick

96 Tears - ? & The Mysterians 1966​



Aretha Franklin - 96 Tears - 1967​


----------



## Bretrick

Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over 1986​



Paul Young - Don't Dream It's Over 1991​


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Feelslikefar

Wanted to post the Hendrix version of this song, but due to legal battles you can't find any Hendrix stuff on Youtube.
Gary Moore comes about as close as anyone to the feeling of the Jimi version.

Hendrix, Stevie Ray, Moore, Duane Allman, Harrison, the list goes on and on.
So many that are Gone...May they find peace.


----------



## Bretrick

The original lineup of Australia's Little River Band
Little River Band - Happy Anniversary 1977​



Earl Carter - Happy Anniversary - 2007​


----------



## Bretrick

The original lineup of Australia's Little River Band
Little River Band - Reminiscing 1978​



*Barry Manilow - Reminiscing 1996




*


----------



## Bretrick

The original lineup of Australia's Little River Band​Little River Band - Lady 1978​



A Minor Forest  - Lady 1999​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

JimBob1952 said:


>




forgot to post the original, which is completely different


----------



## Bretrick

Red Patterson's Piedmont Log Rollers - Down on the Banks of the Ohio 1927​



Olivia Newton-John - Banks Of The Ohio 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

Paper Lace - Billy Don´t Be A Hero 1974​



Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods - Billy Don't Be A Hero 1974​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Newbeats - Bread And Butter - 1964​



Four Jacks And A Jill - Bread & Butter 1966​


----------



## Bretrick

David Martin - Can't Smile Without You 1975​



Barry Manilow - Cant Smile Without You 1978​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Elton John - Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me 1974​



Gloria Estefan - Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me 1994​


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Wow, this is a fun thread!

The Supremes and Kim Wilde, "You Keep Me Hanging On"











Also, Shocking Blue and Banarama, "Venus"


----------



## dseag2

Dusty Springfield and Samantha Fox...











Dionne Warwick and Diana King...


----------



## Bretrick

dseag2 said:


> Wow, this is a fun thread!


It is and has attracted 170 covers in a month.
I love going back to the 60's and posting covers of those great songs.
Some songs have been covered over 600 times.
This great one, only 37 covers.
*Don Gibson - Funny, Familiar, Forgotten Feelings 1966




*Tom Jones - Funny, familiar forgotten feelings 1967​


----------



## JimBob1952

I like one of these a lot better than the other.  BTW "Sea of Heartbreak" first sung (but not written by) Don Gibson has been covered many, many times, by Johnny Cash, Jimmy Buffett and others.


----------



## JimBob1952

Somebody called Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers the best cover band in the world, and I would have to agree.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Pepper

I always liked Laura Nyro's version of Up On the Roof even better than The Drifters original.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sachet

Pat Benatar- You better run
Originally by the Rascals.


----------



## Bretrick

The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down 1969​



*John Denver - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down 1970




*


----------



## Bretrick

Paul Anka - Puppy Love 1960​




15 year old Donny Osmond
Donny Osmond - Puppy Love 1972​


----------



## ohioboy

Go away little girl --- Steve Lawrence

Go away little girl--- Donny Osmond


----------



## ohioboy

Daydream believer --- The Monkeys

Daydream believer --- Anne Murray


----------



## Bretrick

Jackie Wilson ... Your love keeps lifting me higher and higher 1967​



Jimmy Cliff - Higher and higher 1996​


----------



## Bretrick

First recorded in 1961
Leroy Van Dyke - Walk On By 1961​



Walk on By - Connie Francis and Hank Williams Jr 1964​


----------



## Bretrick

Jimmy Radcliffe - Long After Tonight is All Over 1964​



*Dusty Springfield - Long after tonight is all over 1965




*


----------



## Bretrick

Sam and Dave - You Don't Know Like I Know 1965​



Peter Frampton - You Don't Know Like I Know 1979​


----------



## Bretrick

First recorded by Trinity Choir in 1914
First commercial release by the Famous Davis Sisters
*The Famous Davis Sisters - Oh Happy Day 1956




*Oh Happy Day - The Edwin Hawkins Singers 1968​


----------



## Bretrick

Dana - All Kinds of Everything 1970​



*Foster and Allen - All kinds of everything 1997




*


----------



## Bretrick

Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Travelling Salvation Show 1969​



Sonny and Cher - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show / Mr Tambourine Man 1973​


----------



## Bretrick

Max Merrit and the The Meteors - Slipping Away 1975​



Western Union Band - Slipping Away 1977​





​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## ohioboy

Big yellow taxi --- Joni Mitchell/Amy Grant

Turn the beat around ---- Vicki Sue Robinson/Gloria Estefan

It's too late --- Carole King/Gloria Estefan


----------



## JimBob1952

I think in this case the Cake cover was a cover of a cover, as Mel Tillis did it first -- but Kenny Rogers did it best


----------



## ohioboy

Mel Tillis wrote it also.


----------



## JimBob1952

Had no idea the original was from Australia


----------



## JimBob1952

Bretrick said:


> Sam and Dave - You Don't Know Like I Know 1965​
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Frampton - You Don't Know Like I Know 1979​


  Frampton version is pretty straightforward, pretty good as well


----------



## Bretrick

JimBob1952 said:


> Had no idea the original was from Australia


There is also a Western Australian, New Zealand, Great Britain and Ireland, Texas, and other versions.
*Australian version - Written by Geoff Mack, sung by Lucky Starr*
Well, I was humpin' my bluey on the dusty Oodnadatta road
When along came a semi with a high and canvas-covered load
(Spoken) "If you're goin' to Oodnadatta, mate, um, with me you can ride."
So I climbed in the cabin and I settled down inside
He asked me if I'd seen a road with so much dust and sand
I said "Listen, mate, I've travelled ev'ry road in this here land."

Cos "I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
'Cross the deserts bare, man;
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been ev'rywhere

Been to Tullamore, Seymour, Lismore, Mooloolaba
Nambour, Maroochydore, Kilmore, Murwillumbah
Birdsville, Emmaville, Wallaville, Cunnamulla
Condamine, Strathpine, Proserpine, Ulladulla
Darwin, Gin Gin, Deniliquin, Muckadilla
Wallumbilla, Boggabilla, Kumbarilla, I'm a killer

(Spoken) "Yeah but listen here, mate, have you been to..."

I've been to Moree, Taree, Jerilderie, Bambaroo
Toowoomba, Gunnedah, Caringbah, Woolloomooloo
Dalveen, Tamborine, Engadine, Jindabyne
Lithgow, Casino, Brigalow and Narromine
Megalong, Wyong, Tuggerawong, Wangarella
Morella, Augathella, Brindabella, I'm the feller

(Spoken) "Yeah, I know that, but have you been to..."

I've been to Wollongong, Geelong, Kurrajong, Mullumbimby
Mittagong, Molong, Grong Grong, Goondiwindi
Yarra Yarra, Boroondara, Wallangarra, Turramurra
Boggabri, Gundagai, Narrabri, Tibooburra
Gulgong, Adelong, Billabong, Cabramatta
Parramatta, Wangaratta, Coolangatta, what's it matter?

(Spoken) "Yeah, look that's fine, but how about..."

I've been to Ettalong, Dandenong, Woodenbong, Ballarat
Canberra, Milperra, Unanderra, Captain's Flat
Cloncurry, River Murray, Kurri Kurri, Girraween
Terrigal, Fingal, Stockinbingal, Collaroy and Narrabeen
Bendigo, Dorrigo, Bangalow, Indooroopilly
Kirribilli, Yeerongpilly, Wollondilly, don't be silly

I've been here, there, ev'rywhere, I've been ev'rywhere

(Spoken) "Okay, mate, you've been ev'ry place except one
And ya don't need my help t'get there."
(Sound of door slamming and truck driving off.)

US version adapted with North American, Alaska, Central and South American names. Adapted by Geoff Mack
I was totin' my pack along the dusty Winnemucca road,
When along came a semi with a high an' canvas-covered load.
"If you're goin' to Winnemucca, Mack, with me you can ride."
And so I climbed into the cab and then I settled down inside.
He asked me if I'd seen a road with so much dust and sand.
And I said, "Listen, I've traveled every road in this here land!"
I've been everywhere, man.
I've been everywhere, man.
Crossed the desert's bare, man.
I've breathed the mountain air, man.
Of travel I've had my share, man.
I've been everywhere.
I've been to:
Reno, Chicago, Fargo, Minnesota,
Buffalo, Toronto, Winslow, Sarasota,
Wichita, Tulsa, Ottawa, Oklahoma,
Tampa, Panama, Mattawa, La Paloma,
Bangor, Baltimore, Salvador, Amarillo,
Tocapillo, Baranquilla, and Perdilla, I'm a killer.
I've been to:
Boston, Charleston, Dayton, Louisiana,
Washington, Houston, Kingston, Texarkana,
Monterey, Faraday, Santa Fe, Tallapoosa,
Glen Rock, Black Rock, Little Rock, Oskaloosa,
Tennessee to Tennesse Chicopee, Spirit Lake,
Grand Lake, Devils Lake, Crater Lake, for Pete's sake.
I've been to:
Louisville, Nashville, Knoxville, Ombabika,
Schefferville, Jacksonville, Waterville, Costa Rica,
Pittsfield, Springfield, Bakersfield, Shreveport,
Hackensack, Cadillac, Fond du Lac, Davenport,
Idaho, Jellico, Argentina, Diamantina,
Pasadena, Catalina, see what I mean-a.
I've been to:
Pittsburgh, Parkersburg, Gravelbourg, Colorado,
Ellensburg, Rexburg, Vicksburg, Eldorado,
Larimore, Atmore, Haverstraw, Chatanika,
Chaska, Nebraska, Alaska, Opelika,
Baraboo, Waterloo, Kalamazoo, Kansas City,
Sioux City, Cedar City, Dodge City, what a pity.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Elvis's  burst on pop music was before my time, but I think (?) most of his initial hits were covers of black blues songs. Also I understand that rock bands use a lot of 18th century classical melodies, because the copyrights have expired, so they didn't have to pay royalties. I don't remember the "mega" band, but they had to pay substantial royalties, from their hit song, to a 200  year dead composer's trust, because of quirk in his nation's copyright laws.


----------



## Bretrick

Jimmy Gilmer & The Fireballs - Sugar Shack 1963​



Muppet Beach Party - Sugar Shack - The Great Gonzo and Rizzo the Rat  1993​


----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Bretrick

Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights 1978​



Pat Benatar - Wuthering Heights 1980​


----------



## Bretrick

The Partridge Family - I Woke Up in Love This Morning 1971​



*The Persuasions - I Woke Up This Morning 1984 A Capella




*


----------



## Bretrick

The Righteous Brothers - Substitute 1975​



Clout - Substitute 1978​


----------



## Bretrick

Bee Gees - How Can You Mend A Broken Heart 1971​



Julio Iglesias - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart 2006​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

*Bruce Hornsby - The way it is 1986




*Undercover - The way it is 1993​



​


----------



## Bretrick

*The Rolling Stones - Out of Time 1966




*Ramones - Out Of Time 1993​




​


----------



## Bretrick

Arthur Alexander - Where Have You Been All My Life 1962​



Gerry & The Pacemakers - Where Have You Been All My Life 1963​





​


----------



## Bretrick

Four Tops - Reach Out I'll Be There 1967​



The Cowsills - Reach Out I'll Be There 1969​


----------



## Bretrick

Adam Ant - Goody Two Shoes 1982​



Son of Jimmy Barnes
*David Campbell - Goody Two Shoes 2011*


----------



## dseag2

Willie Nelson and Pet Shop Boys, Always On My Mind...


----------



## dseag2

Bretrick said:


> Four Tops - Reach Out I'll Be There 1967​
> 
> 
> 
> The Cowsills - Reach Out I'll Be There 1969​


Or this one...


----------



## Bretrick

INXS - Never Tear Us Apart 1987​



Paloma Faith - Never Tear Us Apart 2012​


----------



## dseag2

Wow, this is a new one for me.  I love Paloma Faith and have never heard this.


----------



## Bretrick

dseag2 said:


> Wow, this is a new one for me.  I love Paloma Faith and have never heard this.


I absolutely love this song and this cover is one of the best covers of a song I have heard.
Stunning voice, stunning vocal range, stunning cover.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

The Yardbirds - For Your Love 1965​



*Fleetwood Mac - For Your Love 1973*


----------



## Bretrick

Jan and Dean-Yellow Balloon 1966​



One-Hit Wonder song Yellow Balloon is performed by the Los Angeles-based bubblegum pop group. The Yellow Balloon featured Don Grady, known from the Mouseketeers and My Three Sons. The band once included Daryl Dragon, who later became half of Captain & Tennille.
The Yellow Balloon - Yellow Balloon 1967​


----------



## Bretrick

Hank Snow - Nobody's Child 1949​



Nobody's Child - Karen Young 1969​


----------



## Bretrick

Joe South - Games People Play 1968​



*Don Gibson - Games People Play 1970




*


----------



## Bretrick

Johnny Rivers - Poor Side of Town - 1966​



The Lettermen - Poor Side Of Town 1971​


----------



## dseag2

Bretrick said:


> The Yardbirds - For Your Love 1965​
> 
> 
> 
> *Fleetwood Mac - For Your Love 1973*


I'll forever be known on this forum as the guy who posts the most awful, obscure song covers, but here's another cover of For Your Love.  I kind of came of age in the 80's so I was familiar with some of the worst ones.  

Not much talent, but Apollonia was one of Prince's girls and she was beautiful.


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


Wow, I had never heard the Jackson 5 version!  Loved the Jackson Browne version.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris P Bacon

This video has snippets from 80 songs that you may or may not have known were covers. Good stuff!


----------



## dseag2

Sade, No Ordinary Love, and Sherrie Lee, No Ordinary Love.  Both great.


----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> This video has snippets from 80 songs that you may or may not have known were covers. Good stuff!


You win for song covers.  Amazing!  I can only add this one for Ace of Bass Cruel Summer...


----------



## Bretrick

dseag2 said:


> Sade, No Ordinary Love, and Sherrie Lee, No Ordinary Love.  Both great.


I love Sade Ado


----------



## Bretrick

Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen In Love 1978​



Fine Young Cannibals - 'Ever Fallen in Love 1986​


----------



## Bretrick

Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi 1969​



Amy Grant - Big Yellow Taxi 1994​


----------



## Bretrick

Queen – Bohemian Rhapsody 1975​



Elaine Paige - Bohemian Rhapsody 1988​


----------



## Bretrick

Written by Tom T Hall​Margie Singleton - Harper Valley P.T.A. 1968​



*Norma Jean - Harper Valley PTA 1969




*​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimBob1952

I find that R&B covers of country & western songs are often very satisfying.  The good songs come from someplace deep in the  soul, and the great R&B singers tap into that.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

This is a real favorite.  Both versions are great.  I like Etta James better than Aretha Franklin because Etta knows when to belt and when to dial it back.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Bretrick

Smokey Robinson - The Tears of A Clown 1967​



Petula Clark - The Tears Of A Clown 1971​


----------



## dseag2

A very unexpected one but maybe better than the original...


----------



## Bretrick

Tony Christie - I did what I did for Maria 1971​



Marty Robbins Sings I Did What I Did For Maria 1976​


----------



## Bretrick

Paul and Paula - Hey Paula 1963​



Ernie Sigley & Denise Drysdale - Hey Paula 1974​


----------



## Bretrick

The Bee Gees - To Love Somebody 1967​



Janis Joplin - To love somebody 1969​


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Third time's the charm.


----------



## win231

I just found this one of _"Time of the Season."_  I usually don't like song covers but I LOVE IT!  Especially the vocal harmonies.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ohioboy

I heard a cover of (Bread) David Gates' Diary. I can't remember who it was by, just some of the words:

"I found her Diary underneath the tree, and started reading about me. The words she'd written took me by surprise. She said her belly is gonna rise"!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

ohioboy said:


> I heard a cover of (Bread) David Gates' Diary. I can't remember who it was by, just some of the words:
> 
> "I found her Diary underneath the tree, and started reading about me. The words she'd written took me by surprise. She said her belly is gonna rise"!


That song is one of my all time favourites..I love it...

I also love this Bread classic...( I actually love all Bread songs)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## ohioboy




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


I saw him perform that song.  It was beautiful!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> I saw him perform that song.  It was beautiful!


I love his voice, remember him from American Idol when he sang Mad World and Ring of Fire.....what a talent, very handsome young man too.


----------



## Bretrick

*The Sweet - Little Willy




Spiders and Snakes - Little Willy




*


----------



## Bretrick

Blue Mink - Melting Pot 1969​



*Culture Club - Melting Pot 1984




*


----------



## dseag2

From psychedelic to sexy.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RFW




----------



## hollydolly

One of my fave Everly Brothers songs (composed by Roy Orbison) ...sung by The Quo 













..and Roy O...


----------



## dseag2

The Linda Clifford version was the original.  I thought it was beautiful, then I heard the Whitney Houston version.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Cover of The Youngbloods song *Let's Get Together *by Linda Ronstadt and the Stone Poneys


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Swoon.................. lol.  Barry's hair and glistening chest.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## Snow74

You mean I got to drag all my songs from the other place to here?


----------



## dseag2

Snow74 said:


> You mean I got to drag all my songs from the other place to here?


Love you!


----------



## Snow74

dseag2 said:


> Love you!


Thank you means much….


----------



## Pappy

My favorite song when I was a child. Grandma played it on the piano.
There's a fruit store on our street
It's run by a Greek.
And he keeps good things to eat
But you should hear him speak!
When you ask him anything, he never answers "no".
He just "yes"es you to death, and as he takes your dough
He tells you
"Yes, we have no bananas
We have-a no bananas today.
We've string beans, and onions
Cabbageses, and scallions,
And all sorts of fruit and say
We have an old fashioned to-mah-to
A Long Island po-tah-to
But yes, we have no bananas.
We have no bananas today."
Business got so good for him that he wrote home today,
"Send me Pete and Nick and Jim; I need help right away."
When he got them in the store, there was fun, you bet.
Someone asked for "sparrow grass" and then the whole quartet
All answered
"Yes, we have no bananas
We have-a no bananas today.
Just try those coconuts
Those walnuts and doughnuts
There ain't many nuts like they.
We'll sell you two kinds of red herring,
Dark brown, and ball-bearing.
But yes, we have no bananas
We have no bananas today."
Yes, we are very sorry to inform you
That we are entirely out of the fruit in question
The afore-mentioned vegetable
Bearing the cognomen "Banana".
We might induce you to accept a substitute less desirable,
But that is not the policy at this internationally famous green 
grocery.
I should say not. No no no no no no no.
But may we suggest that you sample our five o'clock tea
Which we feel certain will tempt your pallet?
However we regret that after a diligent search 
Of the premises
By our entire staff
We can positively affirm without fear of contradiction
That our raspberries are delicious; really delicious
Very delicious
But we have no bananas today.
Yes, we gotta no banana
No banana
We gotta no banana today.
I sella you no banana.
Hey, Marianna, you gotta no banana?
Why this man, he no believe-a what I say.
Now whatta you want mister?
You wanna buy twelve for a quarter?
No? well, just a oneofadozen?
I'm-a gonna calla my daughter.
Hey, Marianna
You gotta piana
Yes, banana, no
No, yes, no bananas today
We gotta no bananas.
Yes, we gotta no bananas today.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

This is what you call "goosebump" music. This is the song that was made famous by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young/Neil Young *"Ohio"*. This is the Canadian Duo *Dala* who in my opinion do it such justice with beautiful harmonies. These girls need to be more famous. In my opinion this is the best version of the song I have ever heard. This is them performing it live at a Neil Young Tribute Concert. They also throw in a little U2.


----------



## dseag2

Signe The Survivor said:


> This is what you call "goosebump" music. This is the song that was made famous by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young/Neil Young *"Ohio"*. This is the Canadian Duo *Dala* who in my opinion do it such justice with beautiful harmonies. These girls need to be more famous. In my opinion this is the best version of the song I have ever heard. This is them performing it live at a Neil Young Tribute Concert. They also throw in a little U2.


Truly!   Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

In this instance, I prefer the cover song to the original...I think Sissels' s voice is more pure...


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time fave songs...







I love Lucille Starr, and how clever she was to take the song and record it in Both French and English...






..I;m not a Susan Boyle Fan... but she achieved this incredibly beautiful version of the song too...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bruce Springsteen 1973 (composer)





Manfred Mann 1977




*


----------



## Signe The Survivor

The Original song by of course The Beatles


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>





hollydolly said:


> One of my all time fave songs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lucille Starr, and how clever she was to take the song and record it in Both French and English...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I;m not a Susan Boyle Fan... but she achieved this incredibly beautiful version of the song too...


Here's another one from the Boogie Oogie Oogie dance band from the 70's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqFkUNqBwMw


----------



## Bretrick

*The Loved Ones - The Loved One 1966




*INXS - The Loved One (1981)​


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Signe The Survivor

The Original by and written by Carol King and the cover by The Monkees. The Monkees version became more of the hit version.


----------



## Bretrick

The Drifters - Kissin' In The Back Row Of The Movies - 1974​



Barbados - Kissing in the backrow of the movies - 2003​


----------



## Bretrick

Paul Anka - Lonely Boy 1959​



*Donny Osmond - Lonely Boy 1972




*


----------



## hollydolly

The original written and performed by Keith Urban  ( this song has been covered by loads of people, great compliment to Keith)






Acapella by Home Free





...and Johnny Mathis..


----------



## Pink Biz

*Wild Horses 1970 The Flying Burrito Brothers*





*Wild Horses 1971 Rolling Stones (written by Jagger and Richards)




*


----------



## Bretrick

Wanda Jackson - Silver Threads And Golden Needles 1956​



The Springfields - Silver Threads and Golden Needles 1962​


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Bretrick

Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin' 1966​



Sam & Dave - Gimme Some Lovin'​


----------



## Bretrick

The Coasters - Poison Ivy 1959​



Billy Thorpe & The Aztecs Poison Ivy 1964​


----------



## Bretrick

Frankie Valli - The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore 1965​



The Walker Brothers - The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore 1966​


----------



## Bretrick

Scott Fitzgerald & Yvonne Keeley - If I Had Words 1977​



David Essex - If I Had Words 1997​


----------



## hollydolly

@dseag2 ..I prefer this version of Everlasting love...  





..and this version of silver threads and golden needles...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> @dseag2 ..I prefer this version of Everlasting love...


Wow, I've never heard that version of Everlasting Love.  It is fantastic!


----------



## dseag2

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## dseag2




----------



## DGM

Bretrick said:


> With almost 600 covers, one of the most recognisable songs out there


We had a gal who used to blow us away with this at our gatherings!  Ever heard this?


----------



## Bretrick

Not heard this. Very well done.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Bretrick

horseless carriage said:


>


I certainly never knew of the correlation here.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

Original Bill Withers


----------



## Tish

For you @Paco Dennis


----------



## Bretrick

Priscilla Lopez - What I did for Love 1975​



Marcia Hines - What I Did For Love 1977​


----------



## Bretrick

I love watching this video  Funky Beats​Here I am recently turned sixty and I want to get up and dance those funky moves
Gonzalez - Haven't Stopped Dancing Yet Original Full Extended Mix 1977​



Pat and Mick - I Haven't Stopped Dancing Yet 1989​


----------



## Paco Dennis

War/No More Trouble (Bob Marley cover) "what we need is love"​


----------



## Alligatorob

One of a kind.  Arabian jazz bossa nova.


----------



## dseag2

Copied so many times.  I think the last one is the original.  Great song.


----------



## Bretrick

Minnie Riperton - Loving you 1974​



Olivia Newton-John - Lovin' You 2004​


----------



## Bretrick

Kevin Johnson - Rock and Roll I Gave You The Best Years Of My life 1973​



*Mac Davis - Rock 'n Roll I gave you the best years of my life 1974




*


----------



## Bretrick

Daniel Boone - Daddy Dont You Walk So Fast 1971​



Wayne Newton - Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast 1972​


----------



## Pepper

I can't load up the music videos fast enough, so I've been missing out on these music threads.  This has probably been mentioned already, but I think the absolute all time best cover is Joe Cocker's 'with a little help from my friends'


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Christine Johnson, from the cast of Carousel: "You'll Never Walk Alone." Written by Richard Rodgers & Oscar Hammerstein II.








Frank Sinatra 1945.




Gerry & the Pacemakers 1963




Elvis Presley 1971




Andrea Bocelli 2021.
And many others..............


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

The Ad Libs - The Boy From New York City 1964​



Darts - The Boy From New York City 1978​


----------



## Bretrick

The Box Tops - The Letter 1967​







Joe Cocker - The Letter 1970​


----------



## Bretrick

The Temptations - I'm Losing You 1967​



Faces - I know I'm losing you 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

Los Bravos - BLACK IS BLACK 1966​



Belle Epoque - Black is black 1977​


----------



## Bretrick

The Everly Brothers - The Price Of Love 1965​



Brian Ferry - The Price Of Love 1976​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

SeaBreeze said:


>


Cover song - The uploader has not made this video available in your country
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cNeXWpTVlo&feature=emb_imp_woyt


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bretrick said:


> Cover song - The uploader has not made this video available in your country


Thanks, not sure you can see it, here's another version.


----------



## Bretrick

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks, not sure you can see it, here's another version.


Same result. Thank you for retrying.


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> Daniel Boone - Daddy Dont You Walk So Fast 1971​
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne Newton - Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast 1972​


I've always loved this song...I know many people who really hate it... but I still have the Daniel Boone 45 which I bought when it was first released in '71


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> I've always loved this song...I know many people who really hate it... but I still have the Daniel Boone 45 which I bought when it was first released in '71


It is a sad but beautiful song. I love it.


----------



## DGM

(1) The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul - YouTube


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bretrick said:


> Same result. Thank you for retrying.


One last try.


----------



## Bretrick

SeaBreeze said:


> One last try.


Yeah, The Bangles


----------



## dseag2

Since I Don't Have You.  Pick your favorite.


----------



## Capt Lightning

In 2013, artists including Joss Stone, Mick Hucknall and Beverley Knight successfully re-recorded Please, Please Me, the debut album by The Beatles, in a day-long session organised by BBC Radio 2.

One of my favourite covers - "Anna  (go to him)"  sung here by Mick Hucknall.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Bessie Banks released this song which was written by her husband... before the Moddy Blues covered it a year later and had a massive worldwide hit with t ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time favourite song covers... just because it's so well done by an amateur singer ...






Original..


----------



## Bretrick

Pussycat - Mississippi 1975​



Mississippi - Jonathan King 1976​


----------



## Bretrick

Mamas and Papas member
John Phillips - Mississippi 1970​



Bobby Lord- Mississippi 1970​


----------



## Bretrick

Bill Anderson - The Tip of My Fingers 1960​



Jean Shepard - The Tip Of My Fingers 1975​



Jean Shepard - The Tip Of My Fingers 2014 (Age 81)​


----------



## Bretrick

Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie 1970​



The Tribute Company - Cracklin' Rosie 2010​


----------



## hollydolly

I prefer this version by One True Voice


----------



## Bretrick

Ferlin Husky - There Goes My Everything​



Jack Greene - There goes my everything​


----------



## Bretrick

Burl Ives - Funny Way Of Laughing​



*Jeannie Seely -* *Funny Way of Laughing




*


----------



## Bretrick

*Mule Skinner Blues - Jimmy Rodgers




*Dolly Parton "Mule Skinner Blues"​


----------



## Bretrick

Jan Howard - Baby Without You​



Johnny Farnham & Allison Durbin - Baby Without You​


----------



## Bretrick

Kenny Loggins - What A Fool Believes​



The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## DGM

Here is a cover of a cover!  Originally recorded by Gary Stewart and then made famous by Waylon Jennings.  The last cover by Vince Gill has some of THE BEST guitar playing ever!
(1) I Ain't Living Long Like This - YouTube
(1) I Ain't Living Long Like This - YouTube
(1) I Ain't Living Long Like This - Vince Gill & Albert Lee. Live Guitar Festival New York 2013. - YouTube


----------



## Pappy

Pretty sure I had this record cover back in the 50s.


----------



## JimBob1952

Song written by Cat Stevens of all people


----------



## JimBob1952

Original by Gene Clark is sort of bland






Cover by the Flying Burrito Brothers is one of my all time favorites


----------



## JimBob1952

Pinnacle of power pop by Badfinger






Ok cover by Def Leppard, but what's the point?


----------



## JimBob1952

Original by Bruce Springsteen






Far superior (IMHO) cover by The Band


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella

Oh Darling - The Beatles (Cover) -  Anastasia Petrik  \





Oh Darling - Original by The Beatles





(edit: added The Beatles)


----------



## Bretrick

Dave Mills - Love is a beautiful song​



*Joe Gordon and Sally Logan - Love is a beautiful song*


----------



## Bretrick

Reminiscing - Little River Band​



K D  Lang - Reminiscing​


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Bretrick

Baby Hold On - Eddie Money​



Baby Hold On - Ricky Bee​


----------



## RnR

Jimmy Barnes 2022 on his latest Australian Soul Deep album ... love this track.

*Soothe Me with Sam Moore of Sam & Dave, now 86.*

According to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame, Sam & Dave were the most successful soul duo and brought the sounds of the black gospel church to pop music with their call-and-response records.


----------



## Bretrick

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale​



Right Back Where We Started From - Marcia Hines​


----------



## Bretrick

I Saw The Light - Todd Rundgren​



I saw the light - The New Seekers​


----------



## Bretrick

Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes​



Sugar Baby Love - Roomates​


----------



## Bretrick

Hey There Lonely Boy - Ruby and the Romantics​



Hey There Lonely Boy - Stacy Lattisaw​


----------



## Bretrick

*What about me - Moving Pictures 1982




What about me - Shannon Noll 2004




*


----------



## Bretrick

Send Me An Angel - Real Life 1989​



*Send me an Angel - Gregorian 2006




*


----------



## Bretrick

Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay - Otis Redding 1968​



*Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay - Mark Murphy 1970




*


----------



## Bretrick

Warm Ride - Bee Gees 1977​



Warm Ride - Graham Bonnet 1978​




​


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Bretrick

London Calling - The Clash 1979​



London Calling - The Pogues 1993​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

Here is one of my favorite drum covers. She is a spectacular drummer.


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella

*Wipe Out - The Surfaris (1963) Original*






*Wipe Out - The Ventures live in Japan 1966 with drummer Mel Taylor*






*Wipe Out - The Ventures 1974 with guest drummer Max Weinberg*






*Wipe Out - Dick Dale*


----------



## Bretrick

Don't Fall In Love - The Ferrets - 1977​



Don't Fall in Love - Re-Direction - 2010​


----------



## Bretrick

I Just Want To Be Your Everything - Andy Gibb 1977​



I Just Want To Be Your Everything - The Docksiders 2019​


----------



## Bretrick

Good Girls Don't - The Knack 1979​



Good Girls Don't - The Hounds Of Winter 2017​


----------



## Bretrick

Danny's Song - Gator Creek 1970​



Danny's Song - Anne Murray 1972​


----------



## Bretrick

Hey St. Peter - Flash N The Pan 1976​



Hey St. Peter - The Disco Boys 2005​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

Barracuda - Heart 1977​



Barracuda - Gretchen Wilson & Alice in Chains​



 2008

​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella

The Dreamboats - Hippy Hippy Shake​



Chan Romero - Hippy Hippy Shake (1959)​


----------



## Bella

Juice Newton: Break It To Me Gently, Album/Studio Version (1982)​



Brenda Lee - Break it to me gently - (HQ) (1961)​


----------



## Bella

Angelina Jordan - Bohemian Rhapsody (2020)​



Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (Live at Rock Montreal, 1981)​


----------



## Bretrick

From A Jack To A King - Ned Miller 1957​



From A Jack To A King - Leroy Van Dyke 1982​


----------



## Bretrick

*Born a Woman - Sandy Posey 1966




Born a Woman - Judy Stone 1966




*


----------



## Bretrick

*Baby it's you - The Shirelles 1961




Baby it's you - Smith 1969




*


----------



## Bretrick

It ain't necessarily so - Lawrence Tibbett 1935​



*It ain't necessarily so - Normie Rowe 




*


----------



## Bretrick

*A World Without Love - Peter and Gordon 1964*​*



*​A World Without Love - Joy Marshall 1965​


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bretrick

*Daydream Believer - The Monkees 1967




*Daydream Believer - Anne Murray 1979​


----------



## Bretrick

Georgia on My Mind - Hoagy Carmichael 1930​



Georgia on My Mind - Willie Nelson 1978​


----------



## Bretrick

My Woman, My Woman, My Wife - Marty Robbins 1970​



My Woman, My Woman, My Wife - Jim Nabors 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

Hello Little Bluebird - Donna Fargo 1975​



Hello Little Bluebird - Heidi Hauge 2002​


----------



## Bretrick

Blanket on the Ground - Billie Jo Spears 1975​



Blanket On The Ground - Julie Andrews 1982​


----------



## Bretrick

The Diamantina Drover - Redgum (Hugh MacDonald) 1983​



Diamantina Drover - John Williamson 1986​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

Suspicious Minds


----------



## Bretrick

When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge​



When a Man Loves a Woman - Donny Osmond​


----------



## Bretrick

He Walks Like A Man - Jody Miller 1963​



Wie ein Mann - Petula Clark 1964​


----------



## Bretrick

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band 1979​



Devil Went Down To Georgia - Those Darn Accordians 1994​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest in peace Donna.


----------



## Bretrick

*From here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra 1953




From here to Eternity - Engelburt Humperdinck 1968




*


----------



## Bretrick

Buddy Holly and the Crickets made an appearance on the Arthur Murray Dance Party on December 29, 1957. 
He was 21 years old.
It was unusual to see a band like the Crickets performing on the show. 
This video includes the complete introduction by Kathryn Murray. 
Another interesting note...this footage is used on Dick Clark's "American Bandstand" compilations.  Clark claims that the footage of the only appearance that Holly and the Crickets made on Bandstand in the fall of 1958 was destroyed in the 70s.  They performed "Heartbeat".  It's a shame that the footage was destroyed because it was Buddy's last appearance on TV before his death.
*Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly and the Crickets 1957




*Peggy Sue - Bobby Vee and the Crickets 1963​


----------



## Bretrick

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls 1976​



You’ll never find another love like mine - Ray Conniff 1977​


----------



## Bretrick

*Dream Lover - Bobby Darin 1959




Dream Lover - Tony Orlando 1961




*


----------



## Bretrick

It's a Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown and the Famous Flames 1966​



It's a Man's Man's Man's World - Tom Jones 1967​


----------



## Bretrick

*Hats off to Larry - Del Shannon 1961




*Hats Off To Larry - The Rubinoos 2003​


----------



## Bretrick

Incense & Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock 1967​



*Incense and Peppermint - Apocalipsis 1968*


----------



## horseless carriage

Sway, by Michael Bublé. 

It took us months and months to perfect this dance, to say nothing of the fee that our dance instructor charged. It would always go down well at the vintage functions we so love. Some dances though, like songs, are best left to the masters. The song is Sway, by Dean Martin.


----------



## Knight

Original by Little Richard part of an album my wife put on my player for morning walks.





Later somehow my wife had this on my player.






I asked her to remove it because some singers just shouldn't cover songs.


----------



## MarciKS

this amazes me because this little gal has the vocal ability to do this the same as Metallica!

Metallica - Enter Sandman





Liliac - Enter Sandman Cover
this group happens to be a family affair too


----------



## Bretrick

Try to Remember - Jerry Orbach 1960​



Try to Remember - Ed Ames 1964 (this clip 1979)​


----------



## Bretrick

*Our Day Will Come - Ruby and the Romantics 1962




*Our Day Will Come - Cher 1966​


----------



## Bretrick

There’s A Kind Of Hush - New Vaudeville Band 1966​



There's A Kind Of Hush - Herman's Hermits 1967​


----------



## Bretrick

Here, There and Everywhere - The Beatles 1966​



*Here, There and Everywhere - Olivia Newton John 1968




*


----------



## Bretrick

Silence is Golden - The Four Seasons 1964​



*Silence is Golden - The Tremeloes 1967




*


----------



## Bretrick

Girl on the Billboard - Del Reeves 1965​



Girl on the Billboard - The Road Hammers 2006​


----------



## Bretrick

Both Sides Now - Judy Collins 1967​



*Both Sides Now - Joni Mitchell 1969




*


----------



## Bretrick

Rockaria! - Electric Light Orchestra 1976​



*Rockaria - Jukebox Zeros 2009




*


----------



## Bretrick

Don't Play That Song - Ben E King 1962​



*Don't Play That Song - Aretha Franklin 1970*


----------



## Bretrick

Mostel was born in Brooklyn, to Israel Mostel, who was of Eastern European Jewish origin, and Cina "Celia" Druchs, a Polish Jew who was raised in Vienna. 
The two immigrated to the United States separately – Israel in 1898 and Cina in 1908 – where they met and married. Israel already had four children from his first wife; he had four more children with Cina. 
Samuel, later known as Zero, was Israel's seventh child.
According to his brother, Bill Mostel, their mother coined the nickname "Zero", noting that if he continued to do poorly at school, he would amount to a zero.
*If I Were A Rich Man - Zero Mostel 1964*




If I Were A Rich Man - Roger Whitaker 1967​


----------



## Bretrick

I'm Gonna Knock on Your Door - The Isley Brothers 1959​



Eddie Hodges was a child star of Stage, Screen and Television.
At the age of ten, Hodges made his professional acting debut on stage in the 1957 Broadway musical The Music Man in which he originated the character of Winthrop Paroo and introduced the song "Gary, Indiana", with Robert Preston and Pert Kelton.

He made his film debut in the 1959 film A Hole in the Head with Frank Sinatra and Edward G Robinson, in which Hodges and Sinatra performed the song "High Hopes" 
He made eight feature films and numerous TV guest appearances. 
He is probably best remembered for playing the title role in the 1960 film The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. 
I'm Gonna Knock On Your Door - Eddie Hodges 1961​


----------



## Bretrick

Color him Father - The Winstons 1969​



Color Him Father - Linda Martell 1969​


----------



## Bretrick

*Try a little kindness - Glen Campbell  1969




Try a little kindness - Lynn Anderson 1970




*


----------



## Bretrick

Down By The River - Albert Hammond June 1972​



Down By The River - The New Seekers December 1972​


----------



## Bretrick

Little Arrows - Leapy Lee - June 1968​



Little Arrows - Brendan O'Brien and The Dixies Showband - August 1968​


----------



## Bretrick

Heaven Is My Woman's Love - Tommy Overstreet 1972​




*Heaven is my Woman's Love Val Doonican 1972




*


----------



## ElCastor

Desperado, a great Eagles song, was covered by Linda Ronstadt who was at one time associated with the Eagles. It was one of the Eagles best songs, but I've always believed it was best sung by a woman -- particularly one with a voice as great as Linda's. BTW, she is now old enough to be posting to this group, but sadly has been stricken by a neurological disorder which has ruined her voice. )-8


----------



## Bretrick

ElCastor said:


> Desperado, a great Eagles song, was covered by Linda Ronstadt who was at one time associated with the Eagles. It was one of the Eagles best songs, but I've always believed it was best sung by a woman -- particularly one with a voice as great as Linda's. BTW, she is now old enough to be posting to this group, but sadly has been stricken by a neurological disorder which has ruined her voice. )-8


Great sorry. So sad about Linda Ronstadt


----------



## squatting dog

Interesting site. Seems there are way more covers than I imagined.  

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx8kU_D2e4voMCx9SQkXFeSH7CnRO9j7x


----------



## Bretrick

squatting dog said:


> Interesting site. Seems there are way more covers than I imagined.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx8kU_D2e4voMCx9SQkXFeSH7CnRO9j7x


Almost every song has been covered by other bands.
Millions of songs, millions of covers.


----------



## Bretrick

Help me make it through the night - Kris Kristofferson 1970​



Help Me Make It Through The Night - Olivia Newton-John 1971​


----------



## Bretrick

Talking In Your Sleep - Marmalade 1978​



Talking In Your Sleep - Crystal Gayle 1978​


----------



## Bretrick

Silver Threads And Golden Needles - Wanda Jackson 1956​



Silver Threads & Golden Needles - Norma Jean 1962​


----------



## Bretrick

The End of the World - Skeeter Davis 1962​



*The End of the World - Helen Shapiro - 1964




*


----------



## Magna-Carta

Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home)-- Marvin Gaye 1962​




Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home) -- Paul Young 1983​


----------



## Bretrick

Why Can't He Be You - Patsy Cline 1962​



Why Can't He Be You - Reba McEntire 1977​


----------



## Bretrick

It's Just A Matter Of Time - Brooke Benton 1959​



It's just a Matter of Time - Tom Jones 1965​


----------



## Bretrick

Torn Between Two Lovers - Mary MacGregor 1976​



Torn Between Two Lovers - Connie Francis 1989​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

(deleted-posted twice!


----------

